# Interactive T Shirt Designer for Website



## SewingMatters (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking for an interactive website t- shirt designer. Melco has one but it runs $4000 a year and that's a little pricey for me. I have seen several sites that now have these where you can design your shirt online and submit it. Does anyone know if there is a software you can buy for this? Or a particular hosting company that might offer it in one of their packages? All help welcome.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out design tool - designer - t shirt - ad specialties - expertLogo and rsktech.com


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

rsktech.com under $2000.00 per year ,, with ample products and sales,,, tell them Roger sent you.


----------



## listen2thelyrix (Jan 21, 2008)

Try this... T-shirt Designer - Make your own custom shirts : Spreadshirt
I don't know if this is what your looking for but if you open a Spreadshirt account and pay for the premium service which is $10 a month, you can open a shop like the one thats in the link for your customers to so that your customer can design and but shirts and bags an hats etc. then buy them.


----------



## SewingMatters (Jan 23, 2008)

This is great, only I want to print my own apparel. I do embroidery, sublimation, chromablast, and vinyl heat transfers. I would love to be able to add a feature like this to my site, and it is what I am looking for but as I said I need to be able to print it myself. The first two fit the catagorey just looking for one now that will fit when in the budget. 
Thanks to all,


----------

